# Cleaning eggs?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I've had my chickens since feb of last yr, I always brought the eggs in an washed them with Alittle hand soap I keep on my sink, then put them in the fridge, mostly to make sure there clean cuz my husband has cancer and I just want to make sure everything is clean so he don't get sick, 
But my friend who also got chickens told me not to clean the eggs
So now I don't know what I should do, I just don't feel right putting eggs in my fridge that could have poo on them, or germs on the Shell
If anyone can give me advice I would appreciate it, thanks


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't wash my eggs, I use a dry brush to remove any solids. The hens put a coating on the egg called the bloom, it is a natural barrier to prevent any bacteria from penetrating the shell. An eggshell is porous like a sponge, without the bloom the eggs will absorb anything from odors in your fridge, to even the soap you use to wash them with.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

cogburn and the friend, are right ... 

We never wash eggs here.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

I work at a hospital and we were told to never wash eggs because of the natural protection thats on them. Just wash hands real well after handling them.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

You can wash eggs. it takes off the natural protection but they are fine it shortens the shelf life a little but they are OK. I personally never use soap or any chemicals and I only wash the eggs if they are really bad and I always wash eggs that are getting sold! 

1. after removing them from the nest, chill them overnight in the fridge
2. under warm running water about 100*F rinse the eggs and use a soft brush if ness. to remove any nasties. 
3. place them on a rack to air dry. when they are dry put them in a carton.

The reason for cooling first them washing with warm water is that the egg temp is cold and warming with the water this will expand the insides of the egg at a low rate thus pushing out any water that might be in the pores of the shell. just the opposite if you wash a warm egg the insides are contracting possibly sucking in anything in liquid form back into the egg and possibly contaminating it.


----------



## benjesse (Oct 2, 2012)

We don't wash or refrigerate. They stay in a basket on the counter, and if dirty get a quick rinse right before use. If they are wicked dirty right from the coop a stiff brush to remove solids works fine.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone here apply a light coat of vegetable oil to their eggs before storing?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

If we have a stain to get off an egg, we simply use a damp clean cloth. Removing the natural egg coating severely shortens shelf life. Once that bloom is gone, the eggshell natural defenses are too. Only the porous calcium remains opening the egg to all sorts of fun things, like salmonella. A natural, infertile egg can last a week on you kitchen counter but refrigeration is the best storage for any egg.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I add vinegar in the water that the chickens drink in order to have clean eggs.
Vinegar helps their gut.I hope might help you..


----------



## hillbillyman (Jul 30, 2012)

Italy-Dan said:


> I add vinegar in the water that the chickens drink in order to have clean eggs.
> Vinegar helps their gut.I hope might help you..


What kind of vinegar? Apple cider or white?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

hillbillyman said:


> What kind of vinegar? Apple cider or white?


True Apple cider vinegar with the mother ... (IMO)


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

hillbillyman said:


> What kind of vinegar? Apple cider or white?


I use white vinegar


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Italy-Dan said:


> I use white vinegar


I use white for cleaning but when it come to the health benefits, I go with ACV. I'm glad the white works for you, good to know. (Thanks)


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Sundancers can I ask you what means "the mother" in the phrase "True Apple cider vinegar with the mother"?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Natural unpasteurized acv (raw) when you hold the acv to light you should see a formation of cob-web like substance floating in it, this substances is called the “mother”. 

When comparing it to the supermarkets distilled acv, which is a bright color and free from the cob- web floating substances. Distilled acv destroys the “mother” substance-that contains nutritional health values.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah ok ok  I understand. Thank you


----------



## desedar (Oct 23, 2012)

i don't wash my eggs . wash rite before use if you want.


----------



## desedar (Oct 23, 2012)

I really don't understand how to introduce my self the furom is a bit complicated. I have been raising chickens for under a year now.I raise Black Copper Maran's. i have some blur splash, weaton, blue,and wellsummer's and of course Black Copper Maran. I sell chicks and hatching eggs locally. haven't tried mail order yet seems counter productive to me..plus I like getting to know the folks who buy my chickens. i keep in touch with everyone of them via email.I hatched and sold 50 the first season. I have 31 eggs in the incubator ,now hoping for a good late hatch. to build a flock of pullets for spring sales. i sell to defray feed cost and to fund projects like new coops .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome deseder. Hello from NJ.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

desedar said:


> I really don't understand how to introduce my self the furom is a bit complicated. I have been raising chickens for under a year now.I raise Black Copper Maran's. i have some blur splash, weaton, blue,and wellsummer's and of course Black Copper Maran. I sell chicks and hatching eggs locally. haven't tried mail order yet seems counter productive to me..plus I like getting to know the folks who buy my chickens. i keep in touch with everyone of them via email.I hatched and sold 50 the first season. I have 31 eggs in the incubator ,now hoping for a good late hatch. to build a flock of pullets for spring sales. i sell to defray feed cost and to fund projects like new coops .


Hello from Indiana! Where do you live?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I hand wash off any poop, then towel dry. Other then that straight into a carton and in the refrig


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

I just run my eggs under water if there's poop but if not then I just put them in the fridge


----------



## ssearnhardt (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello from Virginia. I have, among others, 4 bantam Cochins pullets. Three have been laying about 6 weeks. I assume only 3 because I have never gotten more than 3 eggs from them in a day. I am getting 2-3 eggs most days. Frequently one has a bloodstained outer shell. Never more than 1 has the blood stain. Is this normal because it is a pullet? I believe she was hatched in June 2012. I bought them fully feathered but not full grown, nor laying, in August. All seem very happy and healthy. 

....any thoughts please!


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Does anyone here apply a light coat of vegetable oil to their eggs before storing?


I am testing that application. it is supposed to seal the egg and allow long term storage (6 months room temp) the downside, you cannot use them for cakes or baking or whipping the egg whites. The oil prevents that from happening. Also i found out if you dehydrate raw eggs, they also lose their ability to bind... ANd they taste funky.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Never wash, it removes the bloom. I appreciate your health concern for your husband, but just wash them and use soap if you choose, right before you use them...


----------

